# Mac won't communicate with Powershot



## AlanF (Aug 11, 2017)

My new PowerBook Pro 13" has the same software has my old Pro 15" but the new one will not connect with my Powershot G3 X, whereas the old one will. Canon CameraWindow opens and disconnects, Photos won't recognise and Image Browser says device contains no files. Any advice welcome.


----------



## Valvebounce (Aug 12, 2017)

Hi Alan. 
Is this WiFi or cable? If you are trying to drive the camera over the tether, sorry I'm no help, if you are trying to empty the card, you probably know this answer already but don't necessarily want to hear it, card reader for now and wait for the fix for the bug in the system whatever it might be. 

Cheers, Graham. 



AlanF said:


> My new PowerBook Pro 13" has the same software has my old Pro 15" but the new one will not connect with my Powershot G3 X, whereas the old one will. Canon CameraWindow opens and disconnects, Photos won't recognise and Image Browser says device contains no files. Any advice welcome.


----------



## AlanF (Aug 13, 2017)

Thanks Graham. Bought a card reader as it is a good back up if a cable fails when travelling.


----------



## Valvebounce (Aug 13, 2017)

Hi Alan. 
Just in case anyone else might be able to help, was it cable or WiFi that wouldn't connect, does the camera even have WiFi? 

Cheers, Graham. 



AlanF said:


> Thanks Graham. Bought a card reader as it is a good back up if a cable fails when travelling.


----------

